# Hairy Maggot Blowfly



## OzPhoto

Don't let the name fool you, the Hairy Maggot Blowfly is actually quite beautiful up close in my opinion.  I think this is a male specimen as the eyes are quite close together.  After the recent rainy weather, the insect life was quite sedate which allowed for some nice photo opportunities.


----------



## GregR

Love the eyes on these, good shot.


----------



## OzPhoto

GregR said:


> Love the eyes on these, good shot.



Hi Greg

Thanks for your comments.

The eyes are definitely the best feature on this fly.  I always aim to get them as the focus when ever I see one of these flies around.

Thanks


----------



## NateS

Awesome shot.  Tubes with the 105 or no?  Can't beat those eyes.


----------



## Kethaneni

Amazing details on the compound eyes. Love it.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

